# The Escape Key (Δεκτά μόνο τα θετικά σχόλια)



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

*Αναμορφωτήριο*

Είναι που όλα τα βρήκα όπως μου τα ’χαν πει
Γνώσεις, παιδεία, θρησκεία, μουσική
Η κοινωνία φροντίζει για όλα και για όλους
αρκεί να πηγαίνεις με τους νόμους
Μη μιλάς, κάνε πως δεν βλέπεις, μη ρωτάς
Φροντίζουμε για σένα πάντα, αυτό μην το ξεχνάς
Η γνώση είναι όπλο, πρέπει να πας σχολείο
κι αν θες να γίνεις κάτι, χρειάζεσαι πτυχίο
Πίστευε και ερεύνα, τόσα βιβλία γράψαμε
με τη βοήθεια του Θεού, τα υπόλοιπα τα κάψαμε
κι όσον αφορά την καλλιέργειά σου
μουσικές νότες κλάσαμε ν’ ακούν και τα παιδιά σου

Την επανάστασή σου την έχουνε χεσμένη
Είναι νόμιμο σκονάκι και χιλιοφορεμένη
Πρώτα σχολείο, μετά στρατός, κι ένα-δυο στην εταιρεία
Το μόνο που σου φταίει είναι η καλή μας κοινωνία

Μην τρελαίνεσαι, κανένας δεν γουστάρει ν’ αγοράσει την ψυχή σου
Το μόνο που γουστάρω είναι να ρίξω την τιμή σου
Να ντρέπεσαι για σένα, το σώμα σου, το σπίτι σου, τον κώλο και τη μύτη σου
Αγόρασε το προϊόν μου, θ’ αλλάξει τη ζωή σου
Όσο απομακρύνεσαι από σένα, τόσο ελέγχω την ψυχή σου
Γιατί θέλεις ν’ αρέσεις, θέλεις να ξεχωρίζεις
Θέλεις να γίνεις σαν αυτόν τον ήρωα της φήμης που θαυμάζουμε
Κι αυτός είναι ο σταρ που τελικά αγοράζουμε
Κι αυτός είναι ο τρόπος που συνειδήσεις πλάθουμε
κι όταν μας καταλάβουνε, το ρίχνουμε στην πλάκα
Οι μόδες πάνε κι έρχονται διαχρονικά
Τα πρότυπα μολύνουνε σταθερά
Τα χρέη μας αυξάνονται γεωμετρικά
και όλοι προχωράμε στο γκρεμό ληθαργικά
γιατί μας έχουν αποπροσανατολίσει ολοκληρωτικά






Στίχοι - Ερμηνεία: Rainman / Lexx
Μουσική Παραγωγή - Σύνθεση: DJ ALX για την Ηχοκρατορία
Σκηνοθεσία - Μοντάζ: ALX

Από τον δίσκο *The Escape Key LP*
Κυκλοφορεί σε LP/CD από την X Records - 33 1/3 Entertainment

Μπορείτε να ακούσετε όλο το Escape Key LP εδώ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oPx-0uI2lM
Στίχοι των τραγουδιών εδώ:
http://esc2enter.com/esckey/

Τα υπόλοιπα εδώ:
http://esc2enter.com/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2012)

Καλό!

Καλοτάξιδο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 4, 2012)

Πολύ ωραίο. Καλή διαδρομή κι από μένα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2012)

Για δες που μου άρεσε...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2012)

Πολύ καλό! Καλοτάξιδο!


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Για δες που μου άρεσε...



Και πού ν' ακούσεις όλο το LP. Πυκνό ηχοτοπίο και ζόρικο στιχοτοπίο, θέλει πολλά ακούσματα για να το αντιληφθείς σωστά, όμως τελικά την ακούς. :up:
Και CD μαζί με το βινύλιο, για τους απικάπωτους.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 5, 2012)

Ποιανού είναι και λέμε καλοτάξιδο; 

Καλοτάξιδο όπως και να 'χει. 

Θα το ακούσω στο μέλλον γι' αυτό δεν γράφω σχόλια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς ταξιδεύει από πέρυσι το φθινόπωρο. Ολόφρεσκο είναι το βιντεοκλίπ.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 5, 2012)

A, OK. Μυστικό δηλαδή... :)

Καλοτάξιδο το βιντεοκλίπ και το αγνώστου ταυτότητας για μένα CD.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 5, 2012)

daeman said:


> Και πού ν' ακούσεις όλο το LP.



Αυτό κάνω και μου αρέσει πολύ! Μπράβο στα παιδιά, εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία! Έχουν κάνει σπουδαία δουλειά και στο site τους, κάντε μια βόλτα, είναι εξαιρετικό! :up:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Ποιανού είναι και λέμε καλοτάξιδο;


lexx.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έτσι κι αλλιώς ταξιδεύει από πέρυσι το φθινόπωρο. Ολόφρεσκο είναι το βιντεοκλίπ.


Και γιατί δεν το έλεγες τόσο καιρό, βρε; 

Αζιμούθιε, αν δεις το βιντεοκλίπ θα καταλάβεις, η ομοιότης είναι αποκαλυπτική! :laugh:


----------



## sarant (Sep 5, 2012)

Άντε, εδέησα να το δω κι εγώ. Συγχαρητήρια, καλοτάξιδο! Ωραίο και το βιντεάκι, πολύ άρτια φτιαγμένο.


----------

